

Breaking Cryptography: the NSA's crypto breakthrough - ColinWright
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2013/09/breaking-cryptography?fsrc=scn/tw_ec/the_nsas_crypto_breakthrough

======
taproot
Its official the NSA learnt Ssl strip.

